
Typesetting and paste-up, 1970 style - mattbierner
http://commfaculty.fullerton.edu/woverbeck/dtr5.htm
======
hodl
That's so much easier than CSS

------
mncharity
A similar video is: _Graphic Means: A History of Graphic Design Production_.

Trailer et al:
[https://vimeo.com/user11373350](https://vimeo.com/user11373350) ;
[http://www.graphicmeans.com/](http://www.graphicmeans.com/) ; old
kickstarter: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/graphicmeans/graphic-
me...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/graphicmeans/graphic-means-a-
history-of-graphic-design-producti) .

I enjoyed the MIT screening. It looks like non-institutional purchase isn't
available yet.

------
pkaye
My dad use to run an offset printing short in the 80s. (like shown the second
page but smaller.) By that time technology was starting to improve but still
mostly manual. He used to get a lot of business making video game manuals for
a company that was nearby. They had one christmas given us a ton of their
video game cartridges to play with. It was a small shop so we used to help our
dad out in the weekend so along with helping him out, would read through all
the books and publications that were being printed, particularly computer
related. This was all the seed of my interest in computers. Sadly not much
later he died of leukemia and I've always suspected that is was due to the all
the inks and solvents he worked with on those machines.

------
reidacdc
I guess this is one generation before my own experience, I worked in the late
1970s and early 1980s with CompuGraphic 7500 machines[1].

This is an integrated unit that accepts the keyboard input, shows the marked-
up input on the display (not WSYWIG, of course, but you can see the layout
commands and check the spelling), can save and load files onto 8-inch floppies
(to the left of the screen), and uses the same photo-typesetting scheme that's
described in the article to produce the actual output, the big box to the left
of the screen/keyboard contains a drum with filmstrips on it, and has the
strobe system that flashes the letters one at a time onto photosensitive paper
that gets fed into a light-tight cassette that you pull out of the little door
there and then run through a developer/fixer machine.

The CG 7500 could load two font families at a time (one on each of two
filmstrips), and could mix and match font sizes, also, which sounds like it's
also an advance over the 2961 unit in the article.

This was in a graphic-arts company mostly focused on advertising, although we
also did a bit of legal work from time to time. We occasionally had rush
orders, but we didn't have the constant relentless deadline pressure that
newspapers have.

[1]
[http://www.forgottenartsupplies.com/?what=artifacts&image_id...](http://www.forgottenartsupplies.com/?what=artifacts&image_id=828)

~~~
bane
I grew up in a family printing business and remember machines much more like
the CompuGraphic 7500 in their production process than what's here. By that
point they loaded off of 5.25" floppies (two drives IIR) and had two screens,
a green command screen and a vertical preview screen that could render a font
or two and some text before committing it to photographic paper printout. They
kept it until well into the late 90s even though they had generally moved on
to a PC-based workflow in prepress much earlier. Doing odd typesetting jobs
when their department guy was out was how I got my start in computers.

The next page on the site showing the platemaking process is also incredibly
familiar:
[http://commfaculty.fullerton.edu/woverbeck/dtr6.htm](http://commfaculty.fullerton.edu/woverbeck/dtr6.htm)

I can still smell and feel the industrial soap they used to get to wash up
after prepping the plates.

There's a lot of work that's gone into preserving early printing, but I think
that this era really deserves some more love as well. So many creative ideas
went into the process that gave us cheap consumer ready mass printing.

------
tyingq
_" The typist must type "blind:" there is no video display."_

Seems odd since displays existed. Even tty machines would use paper as the
"display" so you had some visual feedback for typos, etc.

~~~
siidooloo
I don’t think school newspapers typically have access to the most high end
equipment.

~~~
tyingq
I worked at Sears credit in the same time period. The tty machines would echo
your keystrokes onto tractor fed paper for feedback. The blind entry just
seems odd to me. It's an obvious impediment to quality, and avoidible without
great expense at the time.

------
URSpider94
I worked for a small town newspaper in the early 90’s. We used Macs and a
laser printer to print out the main articles in column format. We had a
headline printer like the one they describe. We would then wax up the articles
and headlines, and cut and paste them onto the layout board. The layout board
was then photographed and turned into a 1:1 photo negative. We left room for
photos, which were processed separately and taped into place on the negatives.
The completed negatives were combined into two-page sheets and used to expose
printing plates.

We would start the compositing process around 10AM on press days, and
newspapers would be coming off the presses by around 2:00.

~~~
russellbeattie
Hah! I worked for a small town newspaper in NH at the same time and we did the
same exact thing. My college newspaper as well. The laser printers at the time
just weren't good enough for photos (probably the scanners and storage as
well), so those were processed by a different machine and stuck on at the last
minute. These were the days of QuarkXPress and having souped up Mac LEs
plugged into massive black and white monitors for layout. A single change in a
classified ad could take a minute or two to repaginate.

~~~
URSpider94
The main difference being that we didn’t use Quark for layout, we used
MacWrite, I think, and would literally size our articles to 1-, 2- or 3-column
width and then print them as one continuous column. We did all of our layout
by hand instead of in the computer, so we’d cut up the paper and flow the
columns into the layout on the board.

Quark definitely existed by then (I had used PageMaker at my high school
newspaper to do the same task in years before). I think the paper stayed with
manual layout because it would let a group of us collaborate on laying out the
5-10 editorial pages over a period of an hour or two.

------
oasisbob
Somewhat related - there's a good documentary about the last edition of the
New York Times published using the linotype process called "Farewell Etaoin
Shrdlu" [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MGjFKs9bnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MGjFKs9bnU)

~~~
russellbeattie
The end of the video - from 1978 - shows a bunch of people tapping away at CRT
terminals. If you think about the fact that the first terminal like that was
launched in 1969, and the first integrated microprocessor just a few years
later, it took less than a decade for those monster linotype machines to go
from the standard for printing, to so-much scrap metal. It's a pretty rapid
change, which got even faster just 6 years later with the introduction of the
Mac and "Desktop Publishing". I studied this stuff in 1990 and I might as well
have learned all about making wooden horse cart wheels as the Web took over
soon after. Crazy pace of change...

~~~
hnzix
I was two cohorts later and Quark just got killed by PageMaker then Freehand
which got killed by InDesign and Illustrator. But I also learnt Authorware
that got killed by Director that got killed by Flash. Then I learnt Hotdog,
Dreamweaver, Fireworks, ColdFusion, ASP, PHP...

Can we just settle on a standard already? (Now learning Sketch and ReactJS and
Clojure)

~~~
greglindahl
TeX is still TeX!

